# New Guy from Arizona



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome!! where at in az are you from


----------



## IDTOAZHUNTER (Apr 5, 2010)

joelpresmyk8 said:


> welcome!! where at in az are you from


City boy from Chandler, but try not to hold it against me. I moved here from rural Idaho!!


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

IDTOAZHUNTER said:


> City boy from Chandler, but try not to hold it against me. I moved here from rural Idaho!!


haha no worries i understand


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello From Missouri :teeth::smile:


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

welcome! where you order your bows from?


----------



## Yupp (Dec 27, 2007)

Where are you shooting at, theres a new range that just opened at the old chandler dump.


----------



## MrKeith (Mar 23, 2010)

did you order from Archery HQ?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## IDTOAZHUNTER (Apr 5, 2010)

1denogean said:


> welcome! where you order your bows from?





MrKeith said:


> did you order from Archery HQ?


Archery HQ indeed. I think you might find better prices in other places, but I really appreciated the time and service I received there. 

A strange side note or possibly good omen about the experience. On the 3rd consecutive evening that I was in there, I left feeling very good again about the service I got and was pretty well settled on the Turbohawk. I wanted to come back just one more time to compare to the Z7, but was sure I'd buy from these guys. Ever since moving here, I've wanted to get a glimpse of javelina. I've hunted for them, been in there country numerous times chasing Coues deer but no sighting.

Well as we got in the truck and started it up, directly across the from the store, headed straight for Chandler Blvd, there ran a javelina. Yeah I know, I'd call b.s. too, but I'll swear on this till the day I die!


----------



## IDTOAZHUNTER (Apr 5, 2010)

Yupp said:


> Where are you shooting at, theres a new range that just opened at the old chandler dump.


Guarantee you I'll be there, it's just a couple of miles from my home.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## MrKeith (Mar 23, 2010)

IDTOAZHUNTER said:


> Archery HQ indeed. I think you might find better prices in other places, but I really appreciated the time and service I received there.


I agree. Great customer service. Did you have to order your bow? I thought they kept those regularly in stock.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

geez i didnt know there were so many people from the phoenix area


----------



## IDTOAZHUNTER (Apr 5, 2010)

MrKeith said:


> I agree. Great customer service. Did you have to order your bow? I thought they kept those regularly in stock.


They do, but I only wanted 50-60# limbs. The ones they had in stock were 60-70#.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

joelpresmyk8 said:


> geez i didnt know there were so many people from the phoenix area


There's a lot of us here in the Phoenix area.


----------



## rollingstonebow (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* IDTOAZHUNTER. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Yupp (Dec 27, 2007)

IDTOAZHUNTER said:


> Guarantee you I'll be there, it's just a couple of miles from my home.


Nice, yea i was just trying to save you a drive to ben averys or Usery.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Beastmaster said:


> There's a lot of us here in the Phoenix area.


Yep! And welcome to AT.


----------



## IDTOAZHUNTER (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the welcomes!


----------



## IDTOAZHUNTER (Apr 5, 2010)

Yupp said:


> Nice, yea i was just trying to save you a drive to ben averys or Usery.


Are you in the east valley too?


----------



## Yupp (Dec 27, 2007)

IDTOAZHUNTER said:


> Are you in the east valley too?


Yea, lived here my whole life


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

